
Leaving a well-paid job to pursue a different lifestyle? - adreamingsoul
Has anyone here left their well-paid salary to pursue a different lifestyle?<p>My goal is to live off the least amount of income but still maintain a healthy, active, and productive life. Instead of thinking in terms of how much I make, I want to instead show how little income I need to live that way.<p>I&#x27;ve been slowly working towards leaving my current employment to pursue this different lifestyle and don&#x27;t have any friends or colleagues in my circle that have done this before. So, I&#x27;m wondering if any of you here in the HN community have done this. If so, would you be willing to share with me your insights, observations, lessons, rewards, or any other information that you think would be useful?
======
ryanmercer
Check out /r/leanfire and /r/vandwellers. Plenty of people in the process of
bailing out on high-paying jobs as quickly as possible for retirement or just
a simpler life. Occasionally someone that has already done it.

